
The Fold-and-Cut Problem (2016) - dsr12
http://erikdemaine.org/foldcut/
======
MereInterest
I've wondered if this would be applicable to data analysis, to automatically
generate a 1-d condition based on a hand-drawn 2-d condition. Each fold is
equivalent to a piecewise linear transformation, and the cut is equivalent to
a 1-d condition.

This would allow for a series of similarly shaped regions to be defined, all
with the same transformation, but with different cut heights.

------
dmix
The linked video lecture goes over the problem visually:
[http://courses.csail.mit.edu/6.849/fall10/lectures/L07.html](http://courses.csail.mit.edu/6.849/fall10/lectures/L07.html)

